# Geschwindigkeit von IDE u. FireWire



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

Ich wüsste gerne mal, wie viel Durchsatzrate IDE maximal erlaubt.
Firewire sind ja glaube ich 5Megabyte/s oder?

THX


----------



## Robert Martinu (30. April 2002)

IDE: je nach verwendetem Interface, mit ATA133 theoretisch bis zu 133MB/s - hier macht Dir aber üblicherweise das PCI oder der Bus zwischen North- und Southbridge einen Strich durch die Rechnung.


Firewire sind 400Mbit/s=50Mb/s.

Die Zahlen sind nur ein Aspekt, Features wie garantierte Bandbreite für einen Datenstrom und isochroner Transfer machen Firewire IDE tw. überlegen.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. April 2002)

Super, Danke genau das musste ich wissen.


----------



## goela (30. April 2002)

....und USB 2.0 soll 480MBit/s bringen!!!


----------



## Robert Martinu (30. April 2002)

Allerdings brutto (was bei den jetzt verwendeten Protokollumsetzern wieder Einbussen gibt) und mit den systemimmanenten Schwächen.


----------

